# Battery restoration service- Auckland



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.batterypower.co.nz/technology.htm

Does anybody know if these guy's are for real? The service sounds quite expensive usually about 10% the cost of a new batteries but no more than 25% but if they could extend the life of your pack by years it might be worth it.


----------

